# Highly recommend this bus powered external HD.... CalDigit VR Mini



## hassiman (Jul 17, 2009)

Hi,

I just got a CalDigit VR Mini bus powered external drive and it is fantastic! I have been using CalDigit stuff for years at the office... the only drives we have that have been 1''% dependable running 24/7 for years.

This little external is very fast, has USB 2.' - FW 4''/8'' - eSATA connections and is a dual drive hot swapable RAID ' - 1 - JBOD! It was made for use in the field with high throughput demands so it handles large image files with ease. I like it for its redundancy redundancy as if one drive of the 2 crumps (when set to RAID 1 which is what I use) just insert a new drive and the other is repopulated without even needing a computer connected. It is a true hardware RAID box so there is no load on your computers CPU.  Check it out www.caldigit.com

I have NO affiliation with caldigit... I am just a satisfied customer of many years.


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Jul 17, 2009)

That looks very neat, thanks for the recommendation Bennett


----------



## hassiman (Jul 17, 2009)

Here are links to some reviews....

http://www.barefeats.com/note'6.html

http://library.creativecow.net/articles/hofmann_jerry/caldigit_VR_mini.php


----------

